# Browser-/OS-Abfrage beim Laden einer Internetseite



## franko (8. Jul 2004)

hallo

ich arbeite mit dreamweaver und habe das problem, dass ich eine kombinierte browser und betriebsystem abfrage beim laden einer seite einrichten will. die unterscheidungkriterien sollen sein:

A: safari/macosx und explorer/win nutzer sollen aud der seite bleiben

und

B: explorer/macosx nutzer sollen auf eine alternativseite geleitet werden.

ich habe das schon mal grob mit den verhaltensweisen im dw gemacht, konnte da aber nur eine unterscheidung in den browsertypen definieren.
ich bin aber auch kein html/java hacker sondern wurschtel mich da so mit hilfe des menüs durch.
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen tip geben.

gruss
frank


----------



## Dante (8. Jul 2004)

tip? klar: Ins richtige Forum posten  Soviel Zeit sollte sein.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Jul 2004)

Das paßt wohl am ehesten in das JavaScript-Forum.

Verschoben.


----------



## franko (8. Jul 2004)

ich dachte mit java kann man das problem angehen.


----------

